# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2012



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2012 às 00:20)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## beachboy30 (1 Jul 2012 às 22:02)

Boas noites .

Eis que começa o mês de Julho e o que se vislumbra no horizonte? Nortada, nortada e mais nortada, até onde os modelos (sem grandes futurologias) alcançam... E nortada sinóptica, portanto daquela bem "chata" para quem está de férias no litoral oeste... Como  diria um amigo meu "só está bom para kite-surf!" . 

O ensemble do ECMWF coloca o AA bem a oeste, inclusivamente um pouco a oeste dos Açores, permitindo cavados quase constantes na P.I., muito por consequência de depressões na zona do UK (estes então coitados ...). Qualquer semelhança com Julho do ano passado é pura coincidência... Ou não?  Será o Agosto também semelhante? O padrão sazonal do ECMWF bem dizia que este Verão não ia ter grandes extremos, portanto bastante normal... E a nortada é normal no nosso país, quer se goste quer não... Uma ou outra corrente de E/NE ainda virá a ocorrer, mas nestes primeiros 15 dias de Julho parece-me estar fora de hipótese...

Portanto, calor só se for no interior e Algarve (devido à nortada)...


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jul 2012 às 22:57)

Realmente só vejo este tempo fresquito sem fim nestas primeiras semanas de Julho; é certo que poderão haver 3 ou 4 dias mais quentes, mas no geral isto vai ser bem frio (quero ver se a água da costa ocidental chega às temperaturas do ano passado em finais de Julho - 13 ou 14ºC).


----------



## Norther (3 Jul 2012 às 12:27)

Semana de nortada que vai fazer suavizar as temperaturas e pela noite/madrugada bem frescas. O vento em algumas zonas do litoral pela tarde poderá ser moderado e moderado a forte na quinta feira. Prevê-se ainda ocorrência de aguaceiros no litoral norte e centro quarta e quinta feira no Minho e Douro Litoral.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Jul 2012 às 22:37)

Norther disse:


> Prevê-se ainda ocorrência de aguaceiros no litoral
> 
> 
> Boa noite,
> ...


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jul 2012 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

Amanheceu cinzento, frio e com chuviscos na Ericeira.
Porém, disseram-me que agora começa a dar sinais de que vai melhorar e que não há nortada. Também o mar está mais certo mas mesmo assim não grande coisa. Por favor façam lá uma previsão para as próximas semanas. É que o dia estava tão triste quando saí de casa esta manhã ...  Ontem à tarde quando saí de Lisboa o termómetro do carro marcava 32º no Marquês de Pombal e quando ainda estava a passar por Mafra já marcava 22º - uma amplitude de 10º. Que maçada!


----------



## Norther (4 Jul 2012 às 11:34)

Pelo que percebo vamos continuar a ser influenciados por esta depressão até ao dia de Domingo que poderá deixar aguaceiros no litoral norte e centro hoje, e a partir de amanha na região do Minho.




 


O vento será predominante de NW em praticamente todo país com temperaturas que devem rondar os 20ºC 25ºC no Litoral e os 25ºC a 30ºC no interior de máxima e mínimas a rondar os 12ºC 16ºC no litoral e 8ºC 12ºC no interior e pelo que parece continuará ate ao meio da próxima semana, talvez sem temperaturas tão baixas e precipitação se houver será na região do Minho. Mas há aqui gente que te pode informar mais detalhadamente


----------



## Jota 21 (4 Jul 2012 às 21:06)

Maria Papoila, somos uns azarados mesmo... O Verão aqui em Sintra ou aí na Ericeira nestes últimos anos tem sido difícil. Nevoeiro, chuviscos e um vendaval imenso. Temos belas praias das quais raramente podemos tirar o máximo partido. 
Mesmo assim ontem à tarde na Praia das Maçãs o vento não estava terrível e mesmo sem se poder dizer que estava um bom dia para praia rstava bem melhor que aqui na encosta da serra onde anda tudo pelos ares... 
Pelo que se vê, pelo menos o vento é para durar até mais de meio da próxima semana. Há que ter paciência. Não podemos controlar estes fenómenos. Mas é pena...


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Jul 2012 às 21:33)

Olhando para os principais modelos, vejo um início de Julho em tudo semelhante ao Julho do ano passado: muita nortada, temperaturas "frescas" para a altura do ano, e até alguns chuviscos a norte. 

Isto tudo porque o AA está bastante a oeste (tal como o ano passado), permitindo que sejamos atingidos por sucessivos cavados associados a depressões na zona do UK... Para quem está de férias no nosso país e não pode ir para o Algarve (e goste de praia) não vai ter grande sorte no litoral oeste...

Resta saber como será a segunda metade do mês e Agosto... Tenho fé em Agosto (até porque é quando estarei de férias ).


----------



## Ricardo Martins (5 Jul 2012 às 09:27)

Jota 21 disse:


> Maria Papoila, somos uns azarados mesmo... O Verão aqui em Sintra ou aí na Ericeira nestes últimos anos tem sido difícil. Nevoeiro, chuviscos e um vendaval imenso. Temos belas praias das quais raramente podemos tirar o máximo partido.
> Mesmo assim ontem à tarde na Praia das Maçãs o vento não estava terrível e mesmo sem se poder dizer que estava um bom dia para praia rstava bem melhor que aqui na encosta da serra onde anda tudo pelos ares...
> Pelo que se vê, pelo menos o vento é para durar até mais de meio da próxima semana. Há que ter paciência. Não podemos controlar estes fenómenos. Mas é pena...



Maria Papoila, há que ter mesmo muita paciência... Juntando isso às aguas geladas daqui da praia de Magoito, fica um mimo ... Esta nortada está a estragar tudo... Daqui a nada está a comunicação social a refilar que este ano há muito vento...


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Jul 2012 às 12:20)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> ...Esta nortada está a estragar tudo...



Bom, caros _Users_,
É certo que a nortada está quase invencível. Na Ericeira sopra com persistência mas também já vi pior. Neste momento está céu azul e avistam-se nuvens no horizonte. Estão cerca de 23º mas nao me parece que vá ficar encoberto.
Porém, se continuar esta nortada, há sempre a alternativa da matança do porco nas Azenhas recheada de costoletas e entrecostos tenrrinhos (que o Frederico não me oiça) bem regados de Espiga - um tinto da região inacreditavelmente agradável e acessível!
"Quem não tem cão caça com gato"


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2012 às 12:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Regras deste tópico:
> 
> 
> Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
> Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões





> * Mensagens cujo conteúdo seja apenas e só considerações de ser bom, do mau, alegrias ou frustrações de carácter subjectivo e pessoal serão eliminadas ou movidas para outro tópico apropriado.


...


----------



## madmario (6 Jul 2012 às 10:48)

Precisamente para evitar a nortada que tem assolado aqui a zona de Sintra/Cascais, estava a pensar em dar um salto até à praia da Comporta a ver se terei mais sorte. No entanto hoje deparo-me com uma previsão de chuviscos durante a manha ... 
Será que os parceiros aqui do fórum me poderão indicar, com a incerteza inerente a estas previsões, como irá estar o dia amanha na zona da Comporta ? 

Abraços e boas previsões,


----------



## stormy (6 Jul 2012 às 11:28)

Segundo o GFS12z de ontem para a semana teriamos um cavado a progredir lentamente entre os Açores e a PI...o ECMWF por essa altura concordava com o cenário, mas absorvia o cavado na circulação zonal mais rapidamente, impedindo uma entrada quente.

Hoje, nas runs das 00z, o ECMWF bloqueou a cut-off a SW, e o GFS retrocedeu para o cenário que ontem o Europeu colocava...

Quanto aos ensembles, todos apontam para uma gradual subida de temperatura já a partir da proxima semana, o que aponta para a formação do cavado a W e uma progressão pelo menos suficicentemente lenta para  resultar em alguma entrada de ar quente.

Na minha opinião é possivel que ocorra mais uma entrada quente a partir de 5f/6f da proxima semana, já que os modelos intensificam muito a alta subtropical sobre a Argélia, havendo tambem uma fase da MJO favoravel á convecção sobre o sahel, sendo que essa convecção geralmente favorece o rebustecimento e migração para norte da dorsal Sahariana.


----------



## rozzo (6 Jul 2012 às 11:40)

Saída assustadora a operacional do ECMWF das 00utc.   

Mesmo ao estilo de Agosto de 2003, entrada de ar super quente do deserto, ajudada por cut-off a SW a cortar completamete a Nortada. Se assim fosse seria terrível. Aliás, os meteogramas a 10 dias do IM com esta saída têm valores assustadores, a rondar os 45º no Alentejo, e até ao litoral da zona de Lisboa. De qualquer forma, é sinal que se está a "cozinhar" uma entrada quente na segunda metade do mês, mas à partida estas cartas para já são irreais, espero eu... É um _outlier_ esta saída, pois o _Ensemble_ está relativamente "pacífico". Ainda assim mostra um aumento do geopotencial e um alongar da crista do anticiclone para a Biscaia, o que num _Ensemble_ a 240h representa alguma (nunca muita) confiança de muitos membros apontarem para esse cenário de corte da Nortada e calor bem sustentado. 

Esta saída é à partida um "tiro no escuro", com poucas chances de ocorrer assim. Não é impossível, e pode ser um sinal de alerta para o que pode vir, ainda que não em tamanha proporção, pois com cartas destas, seria épico no mau sentido, muito grave mesmo, tendo em conta até a falta de água na metade Sul do país. Poderia ser dramático, mas espero bem que não seja assim. Mas já há algum tempo que estou a temer uma entrada destas, pois o "background" meteorológico anda assustadoramente parecido com 2003. Não estou a dizer que é muito provável haver uma entrada assim, mas sim a dizer que caso haja o azar de ocorrer uma, a "conjuntura" está bastante má para o flagelo dos incêndios, e outros problemas associados a grandes ondas de calor. Vamos lá ver, o Verão ainda agora começou, e durante os 2 próximos meses há muito espaço para se "cozinhar" uma entrada mais agressiva, e todo este padrão de Nortada intensa já cedo em Julho faz-me temer um pouco um Agosto ao contrário, oxalá esteja redondamente enganado!

Mas aguardemos, e claro sem alarmismos, pois volto a referir que esta carta é à partida um grande _outlier_, e que o mais provável é na próxima saída este cenário já ter sido "varrido".


Vou então deixar as cartas, primeiro as da operacional, as assustadoras, e depois as do Ensemble, para acalmar um pouco as hostes!   


*Run operacional ECMWF 00utc:*












*Ensemble ECMWF 00utc:*


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Jul 2012 às 11:51)

O que é engraçado é que costuma ser o GFS o modelo "mestre" dos extremos, não o ECMWF (nas saídas operacionais). Portanto, se o ECMWF (embora na saída operacional), aponte para um autêntico inferno (acho que é impossível de ocorrer), a tendência está lá... E o ensemble confirma a tendência (mas muito mais suave). 

Se fosse o GFS a modelar o inferno, eu simplesmente ria-me, mas sendo o ECMWF...


----------



## rozzo (6 Jul 2012 às 12:03)

Já agora para completar, o _spread_ da T850hPa do Ensemble do ECMWF, que claro obviamente tem a maior incerteza (de longe) exactamente na nossa área, ou seja, que claro aquele cenário (ou qualquer outro) que saia nos modelos tem muito pouca confiança, pois provavelmente estará a sinóptica no limiar entre a posição de uma cut-off causar uma entrada quente épica ou não dar calor nenhum de jeito. Ou seja, na média os modelos estão a prever subida, mas existe uma gama de cenários resultantes extremamente alargada.

Resumindo... Esperar para ver, ou "prognósticos só no fim".


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Jul 2012 às 12:04)

beachboy30 disse:


> O que é engraçado é que costuma ser o GFS o modelo "mestre" dos extremos, não o ECMWF (nas saídas operacionais). Portanto, se o ECMWF (embora na saída operacional), aponte para um autêntico inferno (acho que é impossível de ocorrer), a tendência está lá... E o ensemble confirma a tendência (mas muito mais suave).
> 
> Se fosse o GFS a modelar o inferno, eu simplesmente ria-me, mas sendo o ECMWF...



Não sei até que ponto a GFS não irá atrás do ECW ...    Seria um inferno autentico!! Embora como disse o Rozzo, não é impossivel, e visto á distancia a que se encontra aumenta muito as possibilidades.

Já a NOGAPS e JMA a 144h já colocaram o calor a rondar o Sul da PI ( agora suavizaram), como se estive á espera de entrar...

Vamos ver a proxima saida da GFS!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Jul 2012 às 12:23)

Para Comparações futuras:

ECW 00H

168H






192H





216H





240





Fica registado!!


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2012 às 13:25)

Esta *tendência* daria quantos ºC para o Interior? 45ºC? 47ºC? 

E litoral? 43ºC? 44ºC?


----------



## David sf (6 Jul 2012 às 14:04)

Lightning disse:


> Esta *tendência* daria quantos ºC para o Interior? 45ºC? 47ºC?
> 
> E litoral? 43ºC? 44ºC?



É ires vendo aqui, até às 21:30 estará disponível (deves somar 1 ou 2ºC, geralmente este valor é conservativo):

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp

Atenção, que esta previsão não é sequer uma tendência, é uma saída isolada, completamente desfasada dos ensembles e dos restantes modelos, e trata-se de uma entrada de calor que só ocorre devido à existência de um depressão cut-off entre os Açores e a Madeira, sendo esse o calcanhar de Aquiles do ECMWF que gosta muito de "inventar" estes fenómenos.

Neste momento é muito provável o restabelecimento da circulação zonal no Atlântico a partir do final da próxima semana, o que provavelmente causará uma subida das temperaturas, devido à formação da crista anticiclónica na Biscaia. Esse padrão, costuma ser favorável à existência da nortada vespertina no litoral, e de calor (não extremo) no interior e Algarve. Deverá também ficar isolado um anticiclone bem sustentado em altura na zona da Gronelândia/Islândia, o que costuma indicar que esse padrão zonal será de curta duração.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2012 às 14:52)

Com a frescura que tem estado não me admirava nada que viesse um episódio mais extremo de calor, quase sempre pra intervalar este episódios mais amenos acaba sempre por vir um ou dois episódios de calor extremo. Já tivemos um, venha o segundo, ou não.


----------



## David sf (6 Jul 2012 às 15:06)

Um pouco de água na fervura:



> Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 09 jul. a 05 ago. 2012
> 
> *Precipitação e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal*
> 
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/export/sites/de...os/boletim.prev.mensal/bpm_0907.0508_2012.pdf


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Jul 2012 às 18:04)

De qualquer das formas, já mais alguns modelos começam a dar uma entrada quente a partir do final da próxima semana... o NOGAPS é um outro exemplo disso, na sua run operacional das 12h. Mas parecem-me um exagero as temperaturas modeladas...

Mas de qualquer das formas, não me parece que as temperaturas fiquem "abaixo do normal"... Abaixo do normal estão agora...


----------



## martinus (6 Jul 2012 às 18:46)

Por falar em "pôr água na fervura" e em temperaturas abaixo da média para Julho:

O Freemeteo dá chuva para Braga esta noite e amanhã e o Instituto de Meteorologia nem pinga. Quem acham que vai "acertar melhor"?

P. S. Afinal tenho que retificar: pinga na previsão textual, mas não pinga nos bonequinhos. Sempre me pareceu que a banda desenhada não era para levar a sério.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Jul 2012 às 18:48)

Boas,

Se houvesse temperaturas a 850hpa no sul e interior a rondar os 33/34ºC acho que poderiamos ter maximas historicas...mas claro tambem temos de ver outros ingredientes...

Mas se e realço o se, caso venha-se a verificar acho que bateria todos os recordes em todo o sul... teriamos temperaturas em Amareleja a roçar nos 50ºC, e no litoral algarvio a roçar os 45/46ºC e com minimas absolutas a roçarem os 30 a 32ºC. Seria muita fruta!! Tanto que seria, que quando as temperturas voltassem ao normal sentiriamos frio até com meros 20ºC de minima!!

É e se caso acontecer, seria desastroso e impressionante!!


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2012 às 19:03)

Parece-me que a Espanha será bem mais afectada do que nós (para não variar), se esse episódio se confirmar.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jul 2012 às 19:05)

Eu a esta distância por mim até podiam mostrar que ia nevar prá semana, é igual, ainda se houvesse um grande consenso...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2012 às 19:28)

]ToRnAdO[;332650 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Se houvesse temperaturas a 850hpa no sul e interior a rondar os 33/34ºC acho que poderiamos ter maximas historicas...mas claro tambem temos de ver outros ingredientes...
> 
> ...



Aliás, Faro a máxima absoluta é de 44.3ºC e a mínima mais alta é de 32.1ºC, já não seria a 1ª vez e nem acredito em temperaturas dessa grandeza no Algarve. Só mesmo um fenómeno parecido ao final de Julho de 2004, conjugado com vento norte e com incêndios na serra algarvia é que o Algarve teria temperaturas dessa ordem, se for leste dificilmente chegaremos aos 40ºC quanto mais aos 45/46ºC. Basta recuarmos ao Agosto de 2003 em que o país estava a escaldar e o Algarve tinha temperaturas altas mas nunca bateu recordes absolutos, no Algarve só se bate recordes com vento de norte, tal como aconteceu em Maio deste ano, de resto, não acredito.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jul 2012 às 00:26)

Alguém se lembra das temperaturas que tinham sido previstas para Portalegre no dia 16? É que acabaram de mudar de uma mínima à volta dos 34ºC e uma máxima de 43ºC para uma máxima de 26ºC e uma mínima de 14ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2012 às 09:57)

E o ECM foi atràs do GFS :P 
Mas ainda bem! Aquilo seria mau de mais.. Calor é certo fazer! Mas ainda n nos livramos de aparecer novas saidas que metam a cut off ali a oeste e o inferno em cima de portugal.


----------



## beachboy30 (7 Jul 2012 às 11:18)

miguel disse:


> E o ECM foi atràs do GFS :P
> Mas ainda bem! Aquilo seria mau de mais.. Calor é certo fazer! Mas ainda n nos livramos de aparecer novas saidas que metam a cut off ali a oeste e o inferno em cima de portugal.



Sim, de facto, desta vez, tivemos a rara excepção da saída operacional do ECMWF ir atrás do GFS... Mas o ensemble do ECMWF, como sempre, nunca colocou um "inferno" em cima de Portugal. Portanto, para previsões mais certeiras, objectivas e a médio prazo, o ensemble do ECM é o modelo a seguir...

De qualquer das formas, uma subida gradual das temperaturas será de esperar a partir do próximo fim de semana, com temperaturas mais perto do normal para a época. Na semana seguinte, o ensemble do ECM já coloca o AA bem mais em cima de nós, portanto teremos de acompanhar a situação pois parece provável o regresso do calor... Até lá, muita nortada e manhãs quiçá nubladas e alguns chuviscos no litoral oeste, principalmente mais a norte... É o verão que temos (até agora)...


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2012 às 12:07)

Parece-me que calor só no interior ou sul do país.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2012 às 12:28)

Skizzo disse:


> Parece-me que calor só no interior ou sul do país.



Sem dúvida, aliás calor é o que não tem faltado no Algarve e assim parece que vai continuar com temperaturas acima da média ligeiramente. Por cá, vai continuar o Verão como Verão e mais nada que a troika ainda não nos cortaram o calor e a praia.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2012 às 12:41)

Com as neblinas matinais que acabam ai pelas 10-11 horas da manhã nas praias da costa vicentina...


----------



## Agreste (8 Jul 2012 às 22:00)

Não estou nem um pouco convencido que não vamos levar aqui no sul com uma parte substancial daquele forno africano. É impressionante como a língua tórrida se extende até meio do atlântico com a Iso 24.


----------



## beachboy30 (9 Jul 2012 às 09:36)

Bom, parece que a 2ª quinzena de Julho promete ser bastante mais quente que esta primeira... Depois de mais uma semana (esta que agora começa) com muita nortada e tempo "fresco", especialmente no litoral oeste, os principais modelos (inclusivamente ensembles) começam a prever uma tendência bem quentinha para o continente, com o AA bem mais perto de nós, a NW da P.I., na típica posição de "bloqueio", o que traduzir-se-ia numa corrente de E/NE no nosso país... Quente e seca...

É certo que ainda falta bastante tempo, mas a tendência começa a formar-se... Situação a acompanhar...


----------



## rozzo (9 Jul 2012 às 11:16)

Como era de esperar, aquela saída "louca" do ECMWF que coloquei a semana passada era um _outlier_ muito extremo. Mas tal como se esperava, olhando pelos _ensembles_, já se está a preparar para aquecer um pouco mais, e agora a confiança nesse cenário começa a ficar maior, e começa a preparar-se para a próxima semana um cenário já com depressão térmica no SW da península e bastante calor como mais provável. Não só na operacional como no _ensemble_:


Operacional ECMWF:






Ensemble ECMWF:


----------



## Revenge (9 Jul 2012 às 12:24)

Boas,

Estou a pensar passar este fim de semana que vem, Sexta a Domingo, a Vigo.
Como é perto aqui do nosso litoral norte, penso que não tem mal perguntar.

Estive a ver, e quase todas as previsões indicam que na sexta feira vai chover... O que a confirmar-se, penso que mudo para outro fds.

Olhando para os modelos, isso é uma situação praticamente certa, ou ainda pode mudar?


----------



## Norther (9 Jul 2012 às 13:32)

Revenge disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estou a pensar passar este fim de semana que vem, Sexta a Domingo, a Vigo.
> Como é perto aqui do nosso litoral norte, penso que não tem mal perguntar.
> ...





Ainda pode haver alterações, o ideal é esperares ate amanha ou quarta para teres certezas agora tempo nublado e com alguns aguaceiros deve acontecer e com temperaturas fresquinhas.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jul 2012 às 19:43)

Depois de uma grande ausência neste tópico eis que estou de regresso...

Nós próximos dias não será de esperar nada de extraordinário, com o aproximar do Anticiclone dos Açores teremos a estabilidade a chegar ao nosso país...
Talvez apenas alguns aguaceiro no NW do Minho na sexta-feira, além disso parece-me que será para se manter seco dada a posição do AA...
Tendência do GFS é a partir do dia 16 de Julho a direcção do vento, virar do quadrante NW para N e posteriormente para NE e Este...
Esta mudança irá consoante a localização fazer aumentar a temperatura, principalmente no litoral oeste...

O ECMWF parece caminhar no mesmo sentido...Assim sendo será de esperar um aumento nas máximas e mínimas, mas só lá para domingo e segunda-feira...
Até lá manter-se à tudo na mesma...bem ameno


----------



## David sf (9 Jul 2012 às 22:06)

Como já foi escrito neste tópico, a partir do próximo fim-de-semana regressará o calor, principalmente às regiões do interior. O anticiclone dos Açores migrará para o Golfo da Biscaia, induzindo uma corrente de leste sobre a Península Ibérica, apesar de não ser de excluir, e é até algo provável, a manutenção da nortada no litoral.

Até a domingo, dia 15, manter-se-á o padrão dos últimos dias, com a nuance de quinta-feira poder ser um dia mais quente no interior do país.







Sexta-feira e sábado, uma ciclogénese no Reino Unido (outra, este verão tem sido bastante chuvoso por lá) voltará a induzir uma corrente de noroeste sobre a Península Ibérica, até que no domingo, e impulsionada por um centro depressionário a sul da Gronelândia, a dorsal atlântica instalar-se-á sobre a PI e sobre o Golfo da Biscaia. A partir daqui as temperaturas começarão a subir, mais no interior (máximas entre os 35 e os 40ºC no interior norte e centro), não se podendo neste momento ter a certeza do que se passará no litoral, pela possibilidade de haver ou não nortada. Parece-me provável que sim, uma vez que é muito provável a formação da depressão térmica no sudoeste da península, como já referido pelo Rozzo.






Pela análise do ensemble do ECMWF, este calor seria de pouca dura, pois três dias depois teríamos de novo um regime de nortada com o anticiclone de novo situado a oeste, e o habitual centro depressionário no Reino Unido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2012 às 22:51)

No que ao Algarve diz respeito, quinta-feira e sexta-feira pode ser dias relativamente quentes no Algarve com temperaturas a rondar os 35ºC com a nortada. Depois, mas já numa distância mais longa no dia 17 pode acontecer a tão desejada mudança do vento que deixará de ser de noroeste/norte e passará a ser de leste/sueste pelo menos dia 17 e 18 indicam ventos de levante. Se acontecer é bom sinal para a temperatura da água do mar subir uns graus.


----------



## beachboy30 (9 Jul 2012 às 22:54)

Sinceramente acredito na nortada da parte da tarde no litoral oeste, mas não será sinóptica (tal como tem estado, bastante "fresca" até), mas sim de origem térmica, portanto daquela bem quente, típica de final de tarde nestas situações...

Da parte da manhã, e particularizando para o litoral oeste, não espero outra coisa que não seja vento de NE bem quente e seco (provavelmente Domingo, 2ª e 3ª, a partir de 4ª já deverá rodar para W no litoral oeste, com introdução de ar mais marítimo, mantendo-se bastante calor no interior). 

Uma vez mais, o calor deverá ser de pouca dura (pelo menos no litoral oeste), atendendo ao ensemble do ECMWF, sempre tão certinho... É um Verão em que o AA realmente "prefere" aquela posição a oeste dos Açores (concordante com a previsão sazonal do ECMWF)...

Qual será a posição que prefere em Agosto?


----------



## stormy (11 Jul 2012 às 01:46)

Para o proximo fim de semana parece que o centro da Europa vai arrefecer bastante, com uma entrada de NW  razoavel, talvez a mais significativa das ultimas semanas.

Se assim for o AA deverá extender-se á superficie sobre a bolha de ar estavel a NE, e arrastar algum desse ar frio para o Med. Occidental e terço leste da PI, uma situação que geralmente está associada a grandes subidas de temperatura em Portugal, nomeadamente no litoral, visto que o ar frio sobre o leste Espanhol "empurra" o ar quente para Portugal e diminui o gradiente térmico horizontal ( que é o causador da Nortada).

Dependendo da evolução sinóptica a partir dos dias 15-17 poderemos ter o regresso de tempo mais quente com bloqueio na Biscaia, ou então a manutenção deste padrão mais fresco.
Para já os ensembles apontam para um gradual aquecimento do SW Europeu enquanto a porção central e oriental da Europa sofrerá um forte arrefecimento...o padrão parece querer mudar...

Na minha opinião, com o fortalecimento do El Niño e o aumento da actividade tropical, a circulação a partir do fim deste mês e depois em Agosto poderá ser mais favoravel ao calor, com cristas anticiclónicas a surgir entre a PI e o UK/Escandinavia...


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2012 às 17:26)

Parece que o Verão na sua plenitude em todo o continente ainda não vem para ficar...

Já se falou que a partir de Domingo as máximas e as mínimas irão subir com a deslocação do AA no norte da Península, o que irá mudar a direcção do vento de N/NW para leste...
Contudo os dois principais modelos, GFS E ECMWF, parecem convergir no sentido que apenas 2a, 3a e ainda 4a feira serão mais quentes, com máximas acima dos 30ºc praticamente por todo o continente...e bem próximo dos 40ºc (acima talvez) no Alentejo, Beira Baixa e Interior Ribatejo...

Depois nova deslocação do AA para próximo do Açores, vento novamente de NW, voltamos ao padrão desta semana...

Não esquecendo que amanhã poderemos ter períodos de chuva aqui no litoral norte...


----------



## belem (12 Jul 2012 às 17:32)

A subida de temperatura já se nota hoje, pelo menos nas máximas.


----------



## beachboy30 (12 Jul 2012 às 17:41)

MarioCabral disse:


> Parece que o Verão na sua plenitude em todo o continente ainda não vem para ficar...
> 
> Já se falou que a partir de Domingo as máximas e as mínimas irão subir com a deslocação do AA no norte da Península, o que irá mudar a direcção do vento de N/NW para leste...
> Contudo os dois principais modelos, GFS E ECMWF, parecem convergir no sentido que apenas 2a, 3a e ainda 4a feira serão mais quentes, com máximas acima dos 30ºc praticamente por todo o continente...e bem próximo dos 40ºc (acima talvez) no Alentejo, Beira Baixa e Interior Ribatejo...
> ...



Parece-me que a partir de 4ª feira inclusive já se deve notar no litoral oeste uma descida das temperaturas, com a entrada de ar mais marítimo, sendo essa descida mais acentuada na 5ª e 6ª. Mas atendendo aos ensembles, parece que o AA não vai permanecer tanto tempo a oeste dos Açores como tem estado praticamente desde o início deste mês... Parece querer "pender" mais para as nossas latitudes/longitudes... 

Tal como o Stormy disse, uma mudança deste padrão deve estar para breve. Concordo com ele... Julgo que Agosto será mais quente que este Julho, eventualmente com episódios mais extremos de calor... A ver vamos. O GEFS já modela uma última semana de Julho bem quentinha (tal como esta que vai entrar, pelo menos metade dela)...


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2012 às 17:47)

beachboy30 disse:


> Parece-me que a partir de 4ª feira inclusive já se deve notar no litoral oeste uma descida das temperaturas, com a entrada de ar mais marítimo, sendo essa descida mais acentuada na 5ª e 6ª. Mas atendendo aos ensembles, parece que o AA não vai permanecer tanto tempo a oeste dos Açores como tem estado praticamente desde o início deste mês... Parece querer "pender" mais para as nossas latitudes/longitudes...
> 
> Tal como o Stormy disse, uma mudança deste padrão deve estar para breve. Concordo com ele... Julgo que Agosto será mais quente que este Julho, eventualmente com episódios mais extremos de calor... A ver vamos. O GEFS já modela uma última semana de Julho bem quentinha (tal como esta que vai entrar, pelo menos metade dela)...



Sim, a 4a já será mais fresca no litoral...mesmo assim ainda acima do panorama desta semana...5a já se generaliza com o ar marítimo a chegar ao interior...
Aqui no litoral norte estamos a ter uma primeira metade bem fresca de Julho, uns 2/3ºC abaixo da média na máxima pelo menos...veremos se esta segunda metade equilibra um pouco o mês...
Tudo dependerá do posicionamento do AA como é costume...


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2012 às 20:01)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sim, a 4a já será mais fresca no litoral...mesmo assim ainda acima do panorama desta semana...5a já se generaliza com o ar marítimo a chegar ao interior...
> Aqui no litoral norte estamos a ter uma primeira metade bem fresca de Julho, uns 2/3ºC abaixo da média na máxima pelo menos...veremos se esta segunda metade equilibra um pouco o mês...
> Tudo dependerá do posicionamento do AA como é costume...



Segundo o Ogimet, a média da temperatura máxima do ar em Pedra Rubras em Julho anda nos 21,3ºC, o que só anda cerca de 4ºC abaixo da normal, basta virem 2 ou 3 dias com máximas de 30ºC e depois voltarmos a estas máximas baixitas que muda tudo...


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Jul 2012 às 11:53)

É caso para dizer: "Aí vem ele..." Quem? O calor (mesmo no litoral oeste). 

Mesmo que haja uma interrupção a partir de 5ª feira (no litoral oeste, 4ª feira já deverá ser mais fresca), essa interrupção parece ser de pouca dura, pois os ensembles mostram de novo o AA a aproximar-se mais da P.I. e não a ficar tão a oeste (constantemente) como tem estado... Será esta a mudança de padrão? Ou apenas para os próximos 15 dias?

Eu acredito que Agosto (ou pelo menos parte) siga mais o padrão destes próximos 15 dias... Até pela lógica que o Stormy descreveu...


----------



## Veterano (13 Jul 2012 às 13:59)

beachboy30 disse:


> Eu acredito que Agosto (ou pelo menos parte) siga mais o padrão destes próximos 15 dias... Até pela lógica que o Stormy descreveu...



 Porque se o padrão for o dos primeiros 15 dias de Julho, não pudemos falar de Verão no litoral norte!


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Jul 2012 às 14:55)

Veterano disse:


> Porque se o padrão for o dos primeiros 15 dias de Julho, não pudemos falar de Verão no litoral norte!



Sim, acredito, pois se por aqui pelo litoral oeste mais a sul tem estado, na minha opinião, fresquinho (semelhante ao ano passado, se a memória não me atraiçoa), imagino mais a norte... Então os nossos amigos do UK não devem saber o que é sol...


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Jul 2012 às 16:57)

Cá está a confirmação do nosso IM: 

"2012-07-13 (IM)

O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental está sob a influência de um anticiclone localizado a oeste dos Açores que se estende em crista até à Península Ibérica. Durante a tarde de hoje, sexta-feira dia 13, a passagem de uma superfície frontal fria em fase de dissipação, originará precipitação fraca no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego.

Amanhã, sábado dia 14, prevê-se céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se em geral muito nublado a norte do Cabo Raso.

Para domingo dia 15, o anticiclone estender-se-á em crista até ao Golfo da Biscaia originando uma circulação fraca de leste, prevendo-se uma subida de temperatura até terça-feira em todo o território.

Os valores da temperatura máxima para terça-feira, poderão atingir os 40ºC nas regiões do interior e em alguns locais do litoral."

Mas és mesmo de pouca dura... a partir de 4ª regressa a nortada... Mas no outro fim de semana parece que o AA aproxima-se de novo (e quem sabe na semana seguinte)...

Isto tem de começar a aquecer senão não há trovoadas (animação ) para ninguém...


----------



## stormy (14 Jul 2012 às 00:02)

Parece que nos proximos tempos teremos um padrao mais quente pela Ibéria, com os modelos em acordo no que toca ao regresso da NAO+/AO+.


----------



## beachboy30 (14 Jul 2012 às 01:26)

stormy disse:


> Parece que nos proximos tempos teremos um padrao mais quente pela Ibéria, com os modelos em acordo no que toca ao regresso da NAO+/AO+.



Achas que entra por Agosto adentro Stormy?


----------



## David sf (14 Jul 2012 às 12:07)

beachboy30 disse:


> Isto tem de começar a aquecer senão não há trovoadas (animação ) para ninguém...



Para haver trovoada só é preciso que aqueça num dia propício a instabilidade atmosférica. É absolutamente irrelevante o aquecimento do dia de hoje num eventual evento de instabilidade daqui a 10 dias.

A partir de amanhã as temperaturas subirão bastante, já tudo foi dito nos anteriores posts. O calor manter-se-á até quarta-feira no litoral e por mais uns dias no interior (vai descer ligeiramente na quinta ou na sexta, mas deverá manter-se algum calor sempre).

No longo prazo, parece-me que vai manter-se o padrão que permite algum calor na Península Ibérica (crista do AA na Biscaia), mas a intensidade do calor no litoral está dependente da existência ou não de brisas marítimas, algo que a esta distância é impossível de prever.

Parece-me, pela previsão a 32 dias do ECMWF e pelo ensemble do GFS a muito longo prazo (isto é muito pouco fiável), que este padrão não chegará ao início de agosto. Há alguns indícios de que voltará a subir a dorsal a oeste dos Açores, consequentemente levaremos de novo com a nortada, mas isto ainda falta muito tempo, é pouco mais que futurologia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2012 às 13:02)

Pelo Algarve, sol e calor não tem faltado. 4ª feira e 5ªfeira promete mesmo ser dias quentes a roçar os 35ºC por estas bandas e se a brisa de SW nem aparecer e tiver um fluxo de Norte então, isto vira forno.


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Jul 2012 às 17:24)

Caros,

e que tal irmos estando atentos à evolução após meados da próxima semana?

claro que 2ª-3ª-4ª teremos temperaturas mais elevadas, depois descem mas os modelos estão a dar sinais de consistência para nova subida a partir de 21. O Sinal está até nos 500hPa.

Verão?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

e o ecmwf





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

parece que o AA volta estender-se em crista... em que padrão ficaremos?
eu não quero arriscar... será que as previsões a 1 mês do ECM se vão verificar?


----------



## beachboy30 (14 Jul 2012 às 17:35)

Que previsões são essas do ECM a 1 mês? Estou curioso .


----------



## David sf (14 Jul 2012 às 17:51)

beachboy30 disse:


> Que previsões são essas do ECM a 1 mês? Estou curioso .



São de vez em quando actualizadas no site do IM (menos vezes do que as que o modelo corre). De qualquer modo, com uma pesquisa no Google, conseguimo-nos manter actualizados.  

O último boletim do IM:

http://www.meteo.pt/export/sites/de...os/boletim.prev.mensal/bpm_0907.0508_2012.pdf


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Jul 2012 às 18:03)

beachboy30 disse:


> Que previsões são essas do ECM a 1 mês? Estou curioso .



basicamente as previsões a 1 mês do IM provêm do ECMWF.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsao.longo.prazo/


----------



## beachboy30 (14 Jul 2012 às 18:17)

Ok, obrigado. 

Hum, entrar em Agosto novamente com um padrão com o AA bastante a oeste e até alguma precipitação acima do normal mais a norte (portanto ainda pior em termos de Verão do que tivemos durante este mês de Julho)? Não estou muito confiante nessa previsão... O padrão parece querer mudar, com mais consistência do AA mais perto da P.I.... a iso 20/25 a 850 hPa vai andar bastante perto do sul da P.I. para o final deste mês/início do próximo, basta uma ligeira mudança e temos um "forno" em cima de nós. Se o padrão apenas durar os próximos 15 dias, então realmente este Verão, no norte, praticamente não existe... A não ser que existam grandes mudanças mais para o final de Agosto e Setembro...

O que é certo é que na 1ª parte do mês, a previsão mensal acertou na "mouche", com temperaturas abaixo do normal...

Só resta aguardar...


----------



## stormy (15 Jul 2012 às 23:32)

Boas noites..

Convem nao esquecer que para a 2a metade da proxima semana, apesar da retirada de alguma da massa de ar Sahariana nos niveis médios, á superficie espera-se que haja uma grande entrada de ar tropical, associada á cicrculacao do AA em conjunto com a area de baixa pressao a N.







Logo, apesar da descida da T850, nos niveis baixos nao se espera que entre ar frio, portanto  as temperaturas continuarao amenas, inclusivé de noite, e a humidade ajudará a manter a sensacao de calor.

Depois a tendencia para o fim de semana é de retorno de massas de ar mais secas de leste, e nova situacao de tempo quente.

Quanto á nortada, deverá ser mais fraca nestes proximos 8-10 dias devido á posicao do AA e á entrada de ar mais quente e humido sobre o oceano a oeste, diminuindo o gradiente horizontal de temperatura ( ou mais correctamente, de densidade..).

( Desculpem a falta de acentos...em Viena nao disponho de teclado QWERTY.. )


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Jul 2012 às 21:45)

Boa noite .

Bom, após o "forno" que estamos a verificar no continente desde ontem (mas principalmente hoje, amanhã e 4ª feira, em especial no interior neste dia), aparentemente vamos ter um interregno de 2 ou 3 dias (5ª, 6ª e Sábado), para a partir de Domingo o AA voltar a intensificar-se e aproximar-se,  estendendo-se em crista pelo golfo da Biscaia, no que resultará em novo aumento de temperaturas.

O ensemble do ECMWF, sempre tão certinho, coloca mais uma semana tórrida para o final do mês, litoral oeste incluído, e tem mantido a tendência para a outra semana. 

A grande questão para mim é: até quando este padrão "quente"? Irá entrar por Agosto dentro, confirmando as teorias do Stormy, ou voltará o AA para a zona mais a oeste dos Açores, onde esteve grande parte de Julho, resultando em nortadas (essencialmente associadas a cavados)?

Vamos ver . Mas eu acredito mais no primeiro padrão...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2012 às 22:13)

O Foreca passou-se de vez. Para 4ªfeira prevê 37ºC em Olhão e 5ªfeira prevê uns tórridos 40ºC.


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Jul 2012 às 22:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Foreca passou-se de vez. Para 4ªfeira prevê 37ºC em Olhão e 5ªfeira prevê uns tórridos 40ºC.



Não sei se se passou... É que enquanto o país aquece bastante (se calhar nestes 2 ou 3 dias o Algarve, junto ao litoral sul, está até menos quente que muitas zonas tipicamente mais frescas do país, muito devido ao vento de leste), na 5ª voltamos a ter regime de nortada, pelo que o Algarve leva com todo o "forno" em cima. A não ser que haja alguma brisa marítima mesmo junto ao litoral sul...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jul 2012 às 14:59)

Ora cá está o que dizia á pouco no tópico da agua fria no Algarve.

Já tem os dias contados (agua fria):


----------



## cornudo (17 Jul 2012 às 19:14)

aguem me sabe explicar a rasão de santarem nos ultimos anos ser quase sempre a cidade mais quente do país?antigamente era sempre beja e evora certo?até está relativamente perto do mar e num planalto!será por alguma rasão que eu desconheça?peço desculpa se estou a fazer alguma pergunta sem nexo mas tenho curiosidade


----------



## Paulo H (17 Jul 2012 às 22:39)

cornudo disse:


> aguem me sabe explicar a rasão de santarem nos ultimos anos ser quase sempre a cidade mais quente do país?antigamente era sempre beja e evora certo?até está relativamente perto do mar e num planalto!será por alguma rasão que eu desconheça?peço desculpa se estou a fazer alguma pergunta sem nexo mas tenho curiosidade



Não me parece que seja a cidade mais quente do país, a julgar pelas normais climatológicas atuais. Há muitas outras cidades com temperaturas médias de junho, julho, agosto e setembro mais quentes que Santarém. Mais cidades para além de beja e évora (capitais de distrito).

Vale sempre a pena investigar se houve alguma mudança de condições à volta da estação meteorológica, claro.. 

Mas o que me parece é que Santarém está mais no interior que no litoral (em termos climatológicos e não geográficos), e que talvez pelo regime de ventos nos últimos anos nesta época de estio, tem-se propiciado a Santarém alcançar valores máximos de temperatura próximos dos registos históricos, e que hoje em dia, também graças ao fórum meteopt tem cativado a atenção aos valores atingidos em si. Enfim, se calhasse a beja, ninguém diria nada (tal como bragança no inverno), mas como hoje em dia temos mais acesso e interesse nos registos, chama mais a atenção. Claro que sim, Santarém tem-se mostrado para mim uma das capitais de distrito pontualmente mais quentes no verão, mas também é certo que as normais climatológicas servem para alguma coisa em termos de referência! E mais.. há outras cidades mais quentes que não são faladas, apenas pq não são capitais de distrito.


----------



## brandas (18 Jul 2012 às 11:20)

Ora Viva,

sei que é um pedido a muito longo prazo e com um grau de incerteza elevadíssimo, mas, conseguem-me prever o tempo que fará para 4 de Agosto no Norte do País consoante os modelos disponíveis?

Muito Obrigado

Cumpts


----------



## Roque (18 Jul 2012 às 12:18)

Boa tarde, 
notei que a temperatura mínima em Lisboa, esta noite foi de 26,5ºC, alguém sabe-me dizer se esta foi a noite mais quente ou uma das mais quentes de sempre em Lisboa?


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2012 às 12:35)

]ToRnAdO[;333332 disse:
			
		

> Ora cá está o que dizia á pouco no tópico da agua fria no Algarve.
> 
> Já tem os dias contados (agua fria):



Já há uns meses perguntei isto, mas como formatei o pc, perdi-o... Pode dar-me o link deste modelo de previsão?


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2012 às 12:53)

Roque disse:


> Boa tarde,
> notei que a temperatura mínima em Lisboa, esta noite foi de 26,5ºC, alguém sabe-me dizer se esta foi a noite mais quente ou uma das mais quentes de sempre em Lisboa?



A mais quente não, para o período entre 1971 e 2000 o valor mais elevado da mínima em Lisboa foi de 27,6ºC em 14 de Junho de 1981, mas é provável que esse valor já tenha sido ultrapassado.


----------



## Roque (18 Jul 2012 às 21:37)

Obrigadão N_Fig


----------



## David sf (18 Jul 2012 às 22:01)

Neste momento já sopra uma agradável nortada em todo o litoral e as temperaturas estão em queda. No interior a descida de temperaturas não será tão vincada e só se iniciará amanhã, sendo um pouco mais pronunciada na sexta-feira.

Para domingo já está marcada nova subida de temperatura, mas ainda paira uma grande indefinição sobre como vai estar o tempo na próxima semana, vários modelos estão a intuir uma cut-off pouco pronunciada nas nossas imediações, resta saber ao certo o seu posicionamento, que é decisivo para o desenrolar dos acontecimentos na semana que vem.

Há modelos muito simpáticos, como o UKMO, que mandam a poeira africana e os cadáveres marroquinos para Espanha, ficando o sul de Portugal à mercê de um bom evento convectivo:







O ensemble do ECMWF está indeciso, parece que vai ficar bem próximo, resta saber se o suficiente para meter humidade e não poeira:






A média de temperaturas parece indiciar que a entrada de ar seco e tórrido africano se dá com maior violência em Espanha:






O ensemble do GFS intui um cavado, não se visualiza a cut-off, mas pode estar simplesmente diluída na média:






De qualquer modo, e após uma semana que vem, com cut-off ou não será quente, parece que para o fim do mês o calor será varrido, ambos os modelos são concordantes nesse aspecto, com um padrão de nortada e anticiclone dos Açores a oeste:


----------



## irpsit (19 Jul 2012 às 21:12)

Por ser uma situação de interesse para uma possível vaga de calor em Portugal no inicio da próxima semana, vou transcrever o que acabei de escrever no seguimento Europeu.

A meu ver isto vai induzir a uma forte corrente de leste ou sudeste em Portugal, e levar a valores extremos de calor (aliás por toda a Europa ocidental).



> A situação no Atlântico está prestes a mudar.
> 
> A situação que colocava a jet stream a entrar continuamente pelo Reino Unido e depois norte da Europa central, vai agora mudar. Isso significa que o Reino Unido, Holanda, Alemanha podem contar com bom tempo agora. Após semanas de precipitação intensa e até recorde.
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (19 Jul 2012 às 21:56)

irpsit disse:


> Por ser uma situação de interesse para uma possível vaga de calor em Portugal no inicio da próxima semana, vou transcrever o que acabei de escrever no seguimento Europeu.
> 
> A meu ver isto vai induzir a uma forte corrente de leste ou sudeste em Portugal, e levar a valores extremos de calor (aliás por toda a Europa ocidental).



Não. Vêm aí uns dias quentes, sem dúvida, mas nada de extraordinário. O que se vai passar a nível da NAO é pouco relevante, o fiel da balança será o posicionamento da cut-off. Segundo o ensemble do ECMWF, as temperaturas mais altas a 850 hpa ocorrerão em Espanha, havendo em Portugal continental alguma entrada e ar marítimo. A longo prazo, a tendência é forte para o reaparecimento da dorsal a oeste dos Açores e o regresso a um regime de nortada.


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Jul 2012 às 22:13)

A questão é saber se esse regime de nortada com a dorsal a oeste dos Açores é para durar, tal como aconteceu nos primeiros 15 dias de Julho... Não acredito muito na permanência desse padrão... Jullgo que será passageiro...

Entretanto, a atmosfera já aqueceu bastante, ao contrário do início de Julho... Mas aparentemente, a 1ª semana de Agosto tenderá a ser "fresca" no litoral oeste...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 22:37)

beachboy30 disse:


> A questão é saber se esse regime de nortada com a dorsal a oeste dos Açores é para durar, tal como aconteceu nos primeiros 15 dias de Julho... Não acredito muito na permanência desse padrão... Jullgo que será passageiro...
> 
> Entretanto, a atmosfera já aqueceu bastante, ao contrário do início de Julho... Mas aparentemente, a 1ª semana de Agosto tenderá a ser "fresca" no litoral oeste...



Estamos hoje a 19 de Julho, como sabes que a 1ªsemana de Agosto vai ser fresca no litoral oeste? Por mim, nem calor como tem feito devia de fazer. 

Mas querem o quê, temperaturas a rondarem os 40ºC como fez esta semana, com o país todo em chamas, é isso é que querem? è Verão sim senhor, mas o Verão tinha sido bastante bom até ao momento, mas esta semana tem sido demasiado quente e isso está aos olhos de todos. Incêndios por todos os lados. Se continuar o tempo quente e se Agosto for quente vamos ter um Verão trágico em termos de incêndios, mas a maioria dos portugueses querem é saber da praia, do sol.


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Jul 2012 às 23:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estamos hoje a 19 de Julho, como sabes que a 1ªsemana de Agosto vai ser fresca no litoral oeste? Por mim, nem calor como tem feito devia de fazer.
> 
> Mas querem o quê, temperaturas a rondarem os 40ºC como fez esta semana, com o país todo em chamas, é isso é que querem? è Verão sim senhor, mas o Verão tinha sido bastante bom até ao momento, mas esta semana tem sido demasiado quente e isso está aos olhos de todos. Incêndios por todos os lados. Se continuar o tempo quente e se Agosto for quente vamos ter um Verão trágico em termos de incêndios, mas a maioria dos portugueses querem é saber da praia, do sol.



Eu não referi que ia ser fresca. A tendência dos modelos é que aponta para isso. Tende a ser fresca (no litoral oeste). E os incêndios, grande parte deles, são de origem criminosa. Todos sabem disso. Não se pode (só) culpar o calor por isso. Os "criminosos" aproveitam-se é das condições climatéricas para semearem o seu "prazer" (inferno para todos os outros). É óbvio que grande parte das pessoas quando vão de férias no Verão querem calor, sol e eventualmente praia. Há excepções, mas não deverá ser a regra.

Não deverá existir muita gente que tire férias no Verão e sinta "prazer" em ter temperaturas de 16ºC (ou menos) com vento à noite, e máximas de 25ºC, ainda com mais vento.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2012 às 23:18)

Evitem esse tipo de comentários aqui neste tópico.


.


----------



## cactus (19 Jul 2012 às 23:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estamos hoje a 19 de Julho, como sabes que a 1ªsemana de Agosto vai ser fresca no litoral oeste? Por mim, nem calor como tem feito devia de fazer.
> 
> Mas querem o quê, temperaturas a rondarem os 40ºC como fez esta semana, com o país todo em chamas, é isso é que querem? è Verão sim senhor, mas o Verão tinha sido bastante bom até ao momento, mas esta semana tem sido demasiado quente e isso está aos olhos de todos. Incêndios por todos os lados. Se continuar o tempo quente e se Agosto for quente vamos ter um Verão trágico em termos de incêndios, mas a maioria dos portugueses querem é saber da praia, do sol.



o que é que isto tem a ver com previsoes de tempo ?


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Jul 2012 às 23:21)

Dan disse:


> Evitem esse tipo de comentários aqui neste tópico.
> 
> 
> .



Eu evito, mas não pude deixar de expressar a minha opinião e clarificar a minha posição. Apenas isso. Por mim, fim de off-topic.


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 23:31)

Tem sido possível manter este tópico sem juízos de "valor" ou juízos ditos "morais", seja quente, seja frio, com neve ou canícula,  é preferível que as opiniões destas coisas vão parar a outros tópicos, este tópico é mesmo para previsões, puras e nuas.


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Jul 2012 às 23:37)

Há algo que não percebo... 99,9% dos meus comentários aqui são sobre modelos. É necessário tudo isto devido a apenas uma opinião off-topic face a um comentário anterior a mim dirigido? Enfim, os moderadores são vocês, tenho e sou obrigado a respeitar, mas não concordo com a "intransigência". 

Podem apagar os meus comentários, para "limpar" o tópico...


----------



## David sf (21 Jul 2012 às 10:11)

Felizmente, desta vez parece que a cut-off modelada a sudoeste da Península Ibérica ficará posicionada o suficientemente próximo para poder provocar alguma instabilidade, e principalmente, face à vaga de incêndios que assola o país, meter algum ar fresco e humidade.

Hoje as temperaturas deverão ser semelhantes às de ontem, para no domingo e segunda subirem ligeiramente. A nortada manter-se-á pelas regiões do litoral, o interior é que deverá ainda sentir temperaturas bastante superiores a 30ºC.

Na terça-feira, já com a cut-off bem definida a oeste do Cabo São Vicente, a descida de temperatura iniciar-se-á a sul, com entrada de ar marítimo. Este facto, fará com que as temperaturas desçam, podendo assim inibir a convecção, enquanto que no norte, principalmente no interior, este dia seria tórrido, com temperaturas altíssimas a 850 hpa e ainda fluxo de sueste:











No dia seguinte, a cut-off começa a interagir com o cavado no Atlântico, e começa a afectar as regiões mais a norte. A esta distância a previsão da precipitação é extremamente complicada, havendo uma boa probabilidade de esta ocorrer precipitação, em simultâneo com trovoada, nos locais onde à superfície exista fluxo de origem continental. Nesta saída, as regiões afectadas seriam o interior norte e centro, mas até ao próprio dia isto ainda pode dar muitas voltas.
















A partir do dia seguinte, quinta-feira, começa a divergência entre os diversos modelos. ECMWF e UKMO mantêm ainda a cut-off isolada a oeste do continente, enquanto que o GFS já absorveu a cut-off pelo cavado, iniciando-se um regime de nortada.

*ECMWF*






*UKMO*






*GFS
*





A média do ensemble do ECMWF aponta mais para a possibilidade de cavado, mas sendo uma média é sempre complicado de tirar ilações claras, uma vez que 50% dos membros a preverem cavado e 50% a preverem cut-off dá uma carta deste género:






Para o longo prazo, como já vem sendo intuído há dias, a tendência é clara para o restabelecimento do padrão do início de julho, com nortada em todo o país, temperaturas e geopotenciais abaixo do normal, dorsais potentes na Bermuda e no norte de África estendida para o Mediterrâneo:

*Média do ensemble do ECMWF*











*Diagrama de ensembles do GFS, Alentejo*


----------



## supercell (22 Jul 2012 às 10:46)

Apesar de um aumento de nebulosidade e das temperaturas máximas a rondar os 25º até ao fim do mês pelo litoral, a partir do início de Agosto pelo que observo as temperaturas vão subir e vamos ter um início de Agosto de Verão.


----------



## boneli (22 Jul 2012 às 13:53)

Pelo que percebi nos modelos há alguma possiblidade de precipitação a partir de Quarta até Sábado....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2012 às 14:28)

De facto os modelos apontam para alguma instabilidade para meados desta semana.

Diagrama para um ponto do interior norte:






Será de esperar apartir de 4ª feira um aumento temporário de nebulosidade durante a tarde com possíbilidade de trovoada e aguaceiros localizados, sempre mais prováveis no interior norte e zonas de montanha.

*GFS:*











Situação a acompanhar nas próximas saídas dos modelos!


----------



## supercell (22 Jul 2012 às 16:20)

> Será de esperar apartir de 4ª feira um aumento temporário de nebulosidade durante a tarde com possíbilidade de trovoada e aguaceiros localizados, sempre mais prováveis no interior norte e zonas de montanha.



Tens razão, o IMP também faz referência a essa situação:



> Previsão para 4ª feira, 25 de julho de 2012
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
> nebulosidade e com neblina ou nevoeiro nas regiões do litoral
> ...



Há realmente probabilidade de ocorrerem aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## stormy (22 Jul 2012 às 19:32)

Boas tardes

A partir de hoje temos a sul e sudoeste da PI um vasto campo de vorticiade em altura, que ao longo dos proximos dias vai originar uma depressão em altitude.
Essa depressão vai interagindo com ondulações no jet que passam a norte, e lhe injectam ar frio nos niveis altos.

Entre 2f e 5f Esta perturbação vai-se situar a sudoeste de Portugal, migrando lentamente para norte ou nor-nordeste, e assim espera-se que em altura haja a subida em latitude de massas de ar quente que deverão afectar a metade leste peninsular.
Mais sobre Portugal a influencia do ar quente Africano será menor, e nos niveis baixos, espera-se uma circulação do quadrante oeste associada a uma ondulação do AA...isto causará uma entrada de ar ameno e húmido.
A presença desse ar humido, que deverá ser aquecido pelo sol durante o dia, e da pluma de ar frio em altura que se vai aproximando deverá causar instabilidade, com aguaceiros e trovoadas com maior incidencia no interior e em zonas altas.

Em principio, os dias mais activos serão 4f e 5f, quando os modelos colocam uma sinóptica mais favoravel a trovoadas locamente moderadas a fortes, podendo ser acompanhadas de granizo e vento no interior norte e centro.


Para 6f e durante o fim de semana, o padrão que me parece mais realista é o que o ECMWF tem vindo a modelar nas ultimas 3 saidas, e aponta para que o cavado se retire para NE, entrando uma bolsa de ar frio nos niveis médios e baixos.
Teriamos uma descida de temperatura, mais significativa na 6f e sab, e na região norte e centro, com o sul a sentir menos os efeitos.
Tambem  teriamos uma intensificação do regime de nortada em todo o pais.

Para o inicio da outra semana (30,31 Jul) , seguindo o ECMWF12z e a média do EPS00z de hoje, teriamos o retorno do anticiclone em altura á faixa Marrocos-PI-Argélia, com baixas pressões entre a Escandinavia e o SE/S Europeu, e o AA na zona dos Açores.
Esta sinóptica é favoravel a uma gradual subida da temperatura, com alguma nortada fraca a moderada no litoral oeste durante a tarde.


----------



## supercell (22 Jul 2012 às 21:42)

Muito obrigado Stormy, falaste tudo!


----------



## supercell (23 Jul 2012 às 13:27)

> Previsão para 4ª feira, 25 de julho de 2012
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
> nebulosidade e com neblina ou nevoeiro nas regiões do litoral
> ...



Será que na 4ª e 5ª é mesmo só para o interior, ou há possibilidade do litoral também apanhar com alguma coisa?


----------



## stormy (23 Jul 2012 às 18:10)

Boas tardes

Segundo o HIRLAM06z e o GFS12Z de hoje teremos amanhã uma situação propicia a trovoadas no interior centro e sul, desde a região de Barrancos até ao distrito de Castelo Branco.
Aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersos que podem ser localmente moderados, e acompahados em algum caso de granizo.

Para 4f a actividade seria mais plausivel a norte do distrito de Beja, expandindo-se pelo vale do Tejo.
Os distritos com maiores hipoteses de ocorrencia de trovoada são Evora, Santarem, Portalegre, Castelo Branco e Guarda.
Os aguaceiros e trovoadas seriam dispersos, localmente moderados a fortes e com maiores hipoteses de granizo.

Para 5f as areas mais afectadas seriam o interior norte e centro, com aguaceiros e trovoadas mais frequentes sob terreno montanhoso, localmente acompanhados de granizo ou em alguns casos, saraiva.

....................

Para os seguintes dias a tendencia aponta para uma descida da temperatura, mais significativa na 6f e no Sabado, sendo que 6f ainda há ainda hipóteses de algum agauceiro no extremo nordeste.

A partir de Domingo e nos primeiros dias da proxima semana, segundo o EPS00z e o GFS12z de hoje ( que acho mais crediveis neste momento), o padrão aponta para que se desenvolvam areas de baixa pressão pela Europa, excepto zona Mediterranea, e tambem no Atlantico central e noroeste.
O anticiclone mantem-se centrado nos Açores, extendendo-se á biscaia.

Sendo assim espera-se uma lenta subida de temperatura, com alguma nortada no litoral, e possibilidade de nuvens baixas no extremo noroeste.


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2012 às 23:00)

Esta semana teremos uma pequena descida das temperaturas máximas, percepcionável sobretudo no interior.


Nestes dias forma-se um estrangulamento moderado do Jet em altura que gerará uma pequena depressão em altura e respectiva bolsa de ar mais fria, depressão que acabará absorvida num cavado em altura sobre Portugal continental.






http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/europa

Esta situação trará alguma instabilidade localizada na forma de trovoadas, provavelmente confinadas ao interior norte e centro, talvez possam chegar ao litoral norte, a partir de quarta-feira, embora já amanhã possa ocorrer alguma coisa mais fraca. Instabilidade que se pode prolongar até 6ªfeira ou mesmo sábado.


A humidade aos 700hPa no GFS parece indicar o interior norte e centro como as zonas mais prováveis para a ocorrência de trovoadas.

*Humidade aos 700hPa GFS às 18z,de amanhã até 6ªfeira:*





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


No modelo HIRLAM, idêntico para amanhã,  na 4ªfeira a humidade parece estar disponível até um pouco mais a sul

*Humidade aos 700hPa HIRLAM às 18z, amanhã e 4ªfeira:*





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/hirlam/peninsula-iberica



*Precipitação
*

Para amanhã nenhum modelo tem precipitação, a não ser algo muito ténue.
Para os dias seguintes temos os seguintes cenários:


*ECMWF 4ªf/5ªf/6ªf/Sáb*





http://www.ecmwf.int/




*GFS 3ªf até 6ªfeira*





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


*WRF, de amanhã até 5ªfeira*





http://www.meteogalicia.es/


Maiores riscos, granizo não se pode descartar, e incêndios provocados por descargas eléctricas.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jul 2012 às 23:02)

stormy disse:


> ...
> Para *5f* as areas mais afectadas seriam o interior norte e centro, com aguaceiros e trovoadas mais frequentes sob terreno montanhoso, localmente acompanhados de granizo ou em alguns casos, saraiva.
> ....................



Boa noite

O modelo utilizado pela Meteogalicia, o WRF, apresenta 2 cartas de previsão de acumulados de precipitação em 6 horas com valores que podem localmente ultrapassar os 40mm, tanto no interior norte como no Minho.
Seria um início de 5ª feira algo interessante de acompanhar.
Vamos acompanhando as próximas saídas dos modelos para verificar se teremos animação...










*Ops!* Vince, estava a escrever enquanto postavas . Mas penso que até é interessante verificar mais em pormenor a previsão para a madrugada e manhã de dia 26 nestas zonas mais a norte.
O que parece que teremos é animação durante alguns dias - a malta anda triste, não tem havido trovoadas de verão ou ondas de calor para "sair da casca"...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (24 Jul 2012 às 02:17)

Pf digam-me que no fim-de-semana nao vai chover


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jul 2012 às 02:53)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Pf digam-me que no fim-de-semana nao vai chover


Aqui para o Minho, os modelos para já dão possibilidades de chuva de quarta-feira até sábado, mas ainda pode mudar muita coisa, visto que ainda falta bastante tempo, mas penso que o dia com mais chances será na quinta-feira. Nos restantes dias será difícil cair alguma coisa, o interior neste tipo de eventos está mais sujeito a ver aguaceiros e trovoadas. Não te preocupes que não vais ter um fim-de-semana como o outro que te estragou os treinos. Ainda podemos ter bastante sol no sábado, ou não, visto que o factor tempo é importante, como já referi. No Domingo penso que o sol é garantido.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (24 Jul 2012 às 11:15)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Aqui para o Minho, os modelos para já dão possibilidades de chuva de quarta-feira até sábado, mas ainda pode mudar muita coisa, visto que ainda falta bastante tempo, mas penso que o dia com mais chances será na quinta-feira. Nos restantes dias será difícil cair alguma coisa, o interior neste tipo de eventos está mais sujeito a ver aguaceiros e trovoadas. Não te preocupes que não vais ter um fim-de-semana como o outro que te estragou os treinos. Ainda podemos ter bastante sol no sábado, ou não, visto que o factor tempo é importante, como já referi. No Domingo penso que o sol é garantido.



Já estou mais descansado 
Era azar a mais depois de tantos dias de Sol, chover no fim-de-semana de corrida 
Mas já nem digo nada.

Abraço!


----------



## stormy (24 Jul 2012 às 12:42)

Boas tardes

Segundo os modelos de hoje ás 00z temos uma melhoria das condições de instabilidade, especialmente para amanhã.

Continuamos com uma depressão nos niveis médios e baixos centrada a SW de Sagres, a injectar ar humido de origem tropical maritima para norte sobre o Alentejo e Vale do tejo, que amanhã deverá começar a influenciar todo o interior norte e centro.

Em altura temos uma circulação fraca de SW  associada a uma cut-off.

O shear tanto hoje como amanhã é fraco, rondando os 15 a 35kts, embora haja presença de alguma shear direccional, condições que podem conferir alguma organização ás células numa fase precoce do ciclo de vida.

Temos tambem uma camada de ar mais seco entre os 700 e os 850hpa, com  maior significancia na região norte.


*Para hoje *, as maiores possibilidades de ocorrencia de trovoada e aguaceiros são no Vale do Guadiana, desde Barrancos a Elvas, na região de Portalegre-Nisa, no vale do Tejo para leste de Abrantes e numa boa porção do distrito de Castelo Branco.

Não se espera que as células adquiram caracter severo, podendo apenas originar precipitação localmente moderada e algum granizo de pequena dimensão.

*Para amanhã* as possibilidades de ocorrencia de aguaceiros e trovoadas aumentam, sendo modelada uma linha de convergencia á superficie que se deslocará desde o distrito de Beja para norte até á região do Vale do tejo.
Tambem no Interior norte e centro se espera uma advecção mais humida nos niveis baixos, e uma diminuição da influencia da camada seca nos niveis médios.

Assim esperamos que as trovoadas possam ocorrer em todo o território a norte do distrito de Beja, excepto numa faixa em torno aos 20-30km do litoral ( onde haverá penetração de ar estavel nos niveis baixos).
As células poderão ser localmente moderadas a fortes em algumas regiões montanhosas do centro e possivelmente tambem em algumas zonas do vale do Tejo e distritos de CB e Ptg.

Associadas a alguma célula mais forte poderão ocorrer rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes e granizo, ou mesmo saraiva pequena.


----------



## supercell (24 Jul 2012 às 20:23)

Já houve a formação de células que deram origem a trovoada, perto da fronteira com portugal.
Parece então que amanhã é que a instabilidade aparece, para aliviar um pouco este tempo quente, será que há mais informações adicionais sobre o tempo para amanhã?


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2012 às 20:33)

supercell disse:


> Já houve a formação de células que deram origem a trovoada, perto da fronteira com portugal.
> Parece então que amanhã é que a instabilidade aparece, para aliviar um pouco este tempo quente, será que há mais informações adicionais sobre o tempo para amanhã?



Do que vi até agora, essas células em Espanha e alguns cumulos no interior norte/centro do país vem em linha de conta com o que os modelos no geral previam hoje para cá e Espanha, pelo que podemos ter alguma confiança adicional de que amanhã e quinta-feira teremos instabilidade nessas regiões, sobretudo 5ªfeira.
Se tiver tempo mais logo analiso as últimas saídas e coloco as últimas saídas, pois de saída para saída é natural que vá variando um pouco de zonas.


----------



## supercell (24 Jul 2012 às 20:50)

Muito obrigado! 
O litoral Norte por enquanto não está livre de apanhar com alguma instabilidade também?


----------



## supercell (25 Jul 2012 às 09:45)

Já começam a aparecer algumas nuvens no interior e parece que estão a crescer em altura e largura.


----------



## supercell (25 Jul 2012 às 12:42)

Através das imagens de satélite dá para ver que a maior parte das nuvens está em Espanha, estão em deslocação para cá?


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2012 às 12:50)

supercell disse:


> Através das imagens de satélite dá para ver que a maior parte das nuvens está em Espanha, estão em deslocação para cá?



Sim, parece que estão a nascer células em Espanha que se irão deslocar pra cá.


----------



## supercell (25 Jul 2012 às 20:54)

Será que amanhã pode vir alguma coisa um pouco mais democrática e que atinja também o litoral?


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Jul 2012 às 09:49)

Bom dia .

Após estes eventos convectivos destes dias (principalmente a norte), o AA irá reestabelecer-se na zona dos Açores (um pouco a leste), estendo-se em crista até à Biscaia, pelos que as temperaturas irão aumentar no continente a partir de Domingo, talvez até 3ª feira. No litoral oeste, a nortada continuará, mas principalmente à tarde, e não deverá ser daquela (muito) desagradável.

Depois disso, uma forte zona depressionária na zona do UK (mais uma. Coitados... ) irá "quebrar" a crista do AA na zona da Biscaia, pelo que teremos regime de nortada "desagradável" muot devido ao cavado associado a essa depressão, que se fará sentir mais a caminho do final da próxima semana. 

Este cenário é mais ou menos concordante entre todos os modelos e ensembles. A grande questão é saber o que virá depois: Verão (um pouco à semelhança do início da próxima semana) ou continuação de cavados com AA a oeste dos Açores?... Acho que já chega de cavados e nortada "desagradável" .


----------



## brandas (26 Jul 2012 às 11:31)

Olá beachboy30,

não estando muito familiarizado com os termos da meteorologia, podes-me apenas responder se para 4 de Agosto estará Sol no norte do país?

Obrigado

cumpts


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Jul 2012 às 11:44)

brandas disse:


> Olá beachboy30,
> 
> não estando muito familiarizado com os termos da meteorologia, podes-me apenas responder se para 4 de Agosto estará Sol no norte do país?
> 
> ...



Atendendo à tendência dos modelos, diria que há fortes probabilidades de... não estar sol . Enfim, depende da zona do norte, mas no litoral mais a norte, e tendo em conta o que os modelos mostram neste momento, o mais certo é estar tempo nublado a norte... O verão no norte tem sido muito fraco este ano...


----------



## brandas (26 Jul 2012 às 12:07)

obrigado beachboy30,

mesmo más notícias, embora esteja a falar da zona mais entre Cabeceiras e Montalegre.

cumpts


----------



## Bomberto (26 Jul 2012 às 18:58)

brandas disse:


> obrigado beachboy30,
> 
> mesmo más notícias, embora esteja a falar da zona mais entre Cabeceiras e Montalegre.
> 
> cumpts



Boa tarde. Como será a primeira quinzena de Agosto? Será que alguém me pode ajudar?!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2012 às 20:21)

Bomberto disse:


> Boa tarde. Como será a primeira quinzena de Agosto? Será que alguém me pode ajudar?!



Olá "vizinho", bem vindo ao fórum.

Como disse o colega beachboy30, o mais certo é termos situação típica de verão nos 1ºs dias de Agosto aqui pelo litoral norte.
Dias agradáveis, com temperaturas máximas próximas dos 30ºC no interior e mais próximas dos 25ºC no litoral.
As nortadas deverão ser presença mas suportáveis.
para depois há ainda dúvidas sobre o que poderá suceder - aconselho a acompanhares as previsões aqui neste espaço e no sítio do Instituto de Meteorologia.

Para já temos animação (infelizmente mais do que devia - os prejuízos e danos tem acontecido) e vamos tendo uma parte do verão interessante


----------



## supercell (26 Jul 2012 às 20:27)

Olá, será que a situação de ontem se pode repetir hoje e haver trovoada durante a noite?


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 20:34)

supercell disse:


> Olá, será que a situação de ontem se pode repetir hoje e haver trovoada durante a noite?



Só acompanhando a situação, as situações de instabilidade tal como o nome indica são instáveis, não há certezas de nada.


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2012 às 20:41)

supercell disse:


> Olá, será que a situação de ontem se pode repetir hoje e haver trovoada durante a noite?



Pelo que vi no modelo acho muito pouco provável que se repita até ao litoral!


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2012 às 20:42)

brandas disse:


> Olá beachboy30,
> 
> não estando muito familiarizado com os termos da meteorologia, podes-me apenas responder se para 4 de Agosto estará Sol no norte do país?
> 
> ...



Ando a ver a mesma coisa, para dia 5, mas parece-me que a 1ª semana de Agosto vai ser um grande flop


----------



## Zapiao (27 Jul 2012 às 00:07)

E cadê a trovoada anunciada?


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2012 às 00:17)

Zapiao disse:


> E cadê a trovoada anunciada?



Ninguém andou aqui a prometer trovoada.



> REGIÕES DO NORTE E CENTRO:
> Aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes, de granizo e
> acompanhados de trovoada, em especial nas regiões do interior e
> durante a tarde.


----------



## David sf (28 Jul 2012 às 12:06)

Nos próximos dias a tendência é para a manutenção de um verão com temperaturas agradáveis, nem muito calor, nem muito fresco como aconteceu no início de julho. Tudo porque se mantém o padrão de baixas pressões a localizarem-se no Reino Unido, com um cavado próximo ou a afectar Portugal continental.

O dia mais quente da semana que vem deverá ser já a próxima segunda feira, onde por acção de uma área de baixos geopotenciais situada entre os Açores e a Madeira poderá haver a entrada, principalmente em altitude, de algum ar quente africano. Neste dia poderão atingir-se temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC no litoral e superar ligeiramente os 35ºC no interior.

Esta advecção de ar quente será de curta duração, uma vez que o cavado que a origina progredirá para este e em acção conjunta com uma depressão no Atlântico central, alimentará nova ciclogénese no Reino Unido, restabelecendo-se por cá um fluxo de noroeste que condicionará o estado do tempo a partir de quarta-feira.

A tendência é que se mantenha esse padrão por algum tempo, as previsões a longo prazo apontam para a manutenção ao longo de todo o mês do cavado na região do Reino Unido, pelo que o mais provável é que tenhamos breves períodos de algum calor, não muito extremo, quando o anticiclone dos Açores consiga estender-se para o Golfo da Biscaia, com outros períodos mais frescos de circulação marítima, quando o cavado se desloque um pouco para sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2012 às 13:36)

A nebulosidade e nevoeiros típicos desta altura do ano. Hoje às 7h.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jul 2012 às 14:26)

A nortada que tem estado no Algarve é tudo menos "agradável". Férias estragadas mesmo...


----------



## 1337 (28 Jul 2012 às 19:32)

Skizzo disse:


> A nortada que tem estado no Algarve é tudo menos "agradável". Férias estragadas mesmo...



Férias  estragadas no algarve? LOL


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2012 às 21:37)

Skizzo disse:


> A nortada que tem estado no Algarve é tudo menos "agradável". Férias estragadas mesmo...





1337 disse:


> Férias  estragadas no algarve? LOL



Há pessoas que gostam de muito calor, tal como há outras (eu por exemplo) que o detestam, todos nós temos que nos respeitar uns aos outros nestas coisas... 

Mas este tópico não é para isso, portanto evitem cairmos nestas discussões por aqui .... há outros tópicos no fórum.


----------



## DRC (29 Jul 2012 às 14:07)

O que acham os entendidos, Agosto vai trazer mais alguma situação de instabilidade ao Interior, tal como aconteceu nestes últimos dias?


----------



## Paula (29 Jul 2012 às 14:22)

Boa tarde.

Alguém me poderia dar "umas luzes" para a segunda quinzena de Agosto? Ou ainda é muito cedo?  Ando a seguir este tópico e também o site do IM, mas posso estar a interpretar um pouco mal a coisa 

Obrigada!


----------



## David sf (29 Jul 2012 às 16:02)

Não vale a pena estarmos a discutir cenários para o muito longo prazo, primeiro porque se enquadra mais no tópico das previsões sazonais, depois porque a esta distância é impossível saber, por exemplo, se voltaremos a ter um evento convectivo no interior do país.

Como já referi ontem, a tendência para o início de agosto aponta para a manutenção de um verão com temperaturas normais em todo o país, sem grandes calores. Para muito longo prazo, é difícil de apontar algum cenário, até porque os boletins semanais de previsões mensais do IM, baseados no ECMWF a 32 dias, e que têm demonstrado alguma fiabilidade, voltaram a deixar de ser publicados.


----------



## 3R4ZOR (30 Jul 2012 às 00:00)

Trocando por miudos as previsões, parece-me que vamos ter temperaturas relativamente amenas e uma ventania dos diabos a partir de quarta à tarde.


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2012 às 22:28)

3R4ZOR disse:


> Trocando por miudos as previsões, parece-me que vamos ter temperaturas relativamente amenas e uma ventania dos diabos a partir de quarta à tarde.



O que chamas de "ventania dos diabos" ? Não vejo nada de especial.
Olha que, sem olhar com grande atenção para os modelos, muitas vezes no Verão certos vales depressionários na prática acabam por ter ventos muito mais fracos que as situações anticiclónicas fortes, as malfadadas "nortadas". Ironicamente até, em certas situações, aquecem bastante as nossas águas, apesar dos chuviscos e neblinas. É por coisas como essas que eu passo sempre férias em Setembro por exemplo, mesmo que leve com chuva, sei que a água está agradável.


----------



## 3R4ZOR (31 Jul 2012 às 09:49)

Vince disse:


> O que chamas de "ventania dos diabos" ? Não vejo nada de especial.
> Olha que, sem olhar com grande atenção para os modelos, muitas vezes no Verão certos vales depressionários na prática acabam por ter ventos muito mais fracos que as situações anticiclónicas fortes, as malfadadas "nortadas". Ironicamente até, em certas situações, aquecem bastante as nossas águas, apesar dos chuviscos e neblinas. É por coisas como essas que eu passo sempre férias em Setembro por exemplo, mesmo que leve com chuva, sei que a água está agradável.



O que mostra o windguru é ventos de velocidade média superiores a 20Km/h com rajadas superiores a 40Km/h em alguns casos. Para praia não dá.
Esperemos que a segunda semana de agosto seja melhor…


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Jul 2012 às 23:23)

Não querem colocar as vossas cartas sinópticas e aqueles mapazinhos cheios de indicações e depois fazer um comentário sobre o que vêm e dar uma previsão? O pessoal que vai entrar de férias a todo o vapor já amanhã agradece.


----------



## belem (31 Jul 2012 às 23:29)

David sf disse:


> Não vale a pena estarmos a discutir cenários para o muito longo prazo, primeiro porque se enquadra mais no tópico das previsões sazonais, depois porque a esta distância é impossível saber, por exemplo, se voltaremos a ter um evento convectivo no interior do país.
> 
> Como já referi ontem, a tendência para o início de agosto aponta para a manutenção de um verão com temperaturas normais em todo o país, sem grandes calores. Para muito longo prazo, é difícil de apontar algum cenário, até porque os boletins semanais de previsões mensais do IM, baseados no ECMWF a 32 dias, e que têm demonstrado alguma fiabilidade, voltaram a deixar de ser publicados.



Pelo menos a tendência (para o início de Agosto) parece ser esta.


----------

